# Suche passende Lüfter für Radiator!



## Aaron1553 (25. Mai 2018)

*Suche passende Lüfter für Radiator!*

Hey,
suche RGB fähige, Asus Aura kompatible Lüfter die gut geeignet sind für einen Radiator. (Hoher Luftdruck) Habe jetzt schon länger gesucht aber noch nichts passendes gefunden. 

LG


----------



## ACDSee (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Suche passende Lüfter für Radiator!*

Für 120mm gibt es die auf Druck optimierten "static pressure fans". Bei 140mm-Lüftern gibt es zumeist keine Unterscheidung zwischen (airflow) AF und (static pressure) SP.
Eine Liste kompatibler Lüfter findest du direkt bei ASUS. Link: ASUS Aura partners and promotions

Spontane Begeisterung löst bei mir keiner der gelisteten Lüfter aus. Am ehessten noch die Akasa Vegas X7 LED Lüfter Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland .
 Evtl. kannst du dir noch die BitFenix Spectre Pro RGB ansehen (gibts in mehreren Größen 120/140/230mm).

Für 140mm scheinen die Spectre recht interessant zu sein. Ich hatte diese schonmal in einem Fractal Design R4 verbaut, da waren sie lautstärkemäßig unauffällig. 
Für den Einsatz auf einem Radiator fehlt mir die Aussagekraft.  Hierfür benutze ich persönlich Silent Wings 3. 
Diese haben allerdings weniger Druck und weniger Durchsatz als die BitFenix. Daher würde ich vermuten, dass sich die Bitfenix ganz gut für Radiatoren eignen.
Zur Laufstärke kann ich allerdnigs nicht viel sagen.


----------



## Joselman (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Suche passende Lüfter für Radiator!*

Es gibt auch die Möglichkeit mit Phanteks Halos jeden Lüfter zu einem RGB Lüfter zu machen. Ob das in Verbindung mit einem Radiator allerdings gut funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen.


----------

